# Steelex Helical Head 15" Planer, Model ST1012



## DMiller (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for the review! I recently got a taste of what helical heads are and WOW! Definitely quite and a step ahead of traditional heads. Thanks


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Green with envy here. It's a real beaut!


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like a great tool. 
I can't tell the difference between Steelex and Shop Fox. 
Except for the name tags.

I couldn't find if they were made by the same company. Woodstock International.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Congratulations.

FWIW - It is the 15" Taiwan made planers that offer an angled dust deflector chute.
The Grizzly G1021Z parts list offers a low cost ($9) angled plastic dust chute (PN P1021X2179).

Have mounted the Grizzly angle dust chute on both a Delta DC-380 and Powermatic PM15 using standard mounting screws with success. 
If you really want the angled chute as I did; buy one with next Grizzly order and give it a try. 
Note: Has been reported that the China produced 15" planer head casting overall dimension are ~6mm wider than older Taiwan design. Worst cast you need to add some aluminum tape to seal edges, and/or drill some new mounting holes in plastic flanges?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Wauuuu, that's all I can say right now, as my mouth is watering.
Congratulations.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## sheartak (Feb 17, 2020)

> -There are good ships and there are wood ships, the ships that sail the sea, but the best ships are friendships and may they always be.
> - Jerry


Feel very comforted at these warm-hearty words.


----------



## sheartak (Feb 17, 2020)

> Congratulations.
> 
> If it wasn't for bad luck, I wouldn't have no luck at all.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


I am new in LJ. It's so inspiring reading the reviews left by so many genius woodworkers.


----------



## Taberian (May 25, 2020)

Hey Pete,

Wondered if you could comment on the feed rollers. I'm very close to snagging this machine but I've read that the serrated infeed roller can be a pain because it leaves indents on the wood unless you take a deep enough pass to remove them. Any trouble with that? The Steelex also appears to have a knurled outfeed roller instead of a rubber roller-do you notice any marking from that? I can see avoiding the infeed indents by planing enough material but falling prey to an outfeed roller which marks up the wood-I hope this isn't the case.

I was also considering the Grizzly G0453Z because it appears to come with an upgraded rubber outfeed roller but it's currently out of stock at Grizzly. How has the Steelex treated you so far?

Thanks for your help and all the best!

-Forest Taber


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

FT,

I have only run into problems with the infeed leaving marks on my work once, and that was when I wasn't paying attention and ran some wood through that had already been planed down to the set dimension. So, the planer wasn't taking any wood off. And the marks came out pretty easily with normal sanding. Unless you're taking of only like a couple thousands (I'm never that precise) it's a non issue, IMO. Concerning the outfeed: mine came as a rubber roller. I know, it was advertised as knurled, but its definitely rubber. It's pretty nice. I'd call Woodstock international and just ask. I asked a few questions on my machine and they were quite helpful. Hope that helps.


----------



## Taberian (May 25, 2020)

Hey Pete,

Rock on. That's good news. Sometimes trolling through forums to learn about these machines in order to make an informed buying decision can lead to making mountains out of mole hills. Thanks for putting my mind at ease.

Did you purchase your machine through Amazon or a local dealer? It looks like I'll be going through Amazon so I wonder if the machine in question is the most "up to date" batch (rubber roller update?).

One final question would be your experience with the helical inserts. I have a Byrd upgrade for my Dewalt planer and it's been a bear to get all the inserts cutting at the same heights after flipping them. Some cut too deep and gouge and others the are the opposite leaving high ridges. The finish is terrible and has to be saved using the drum sander. This could be because the whole unit, planer and upgraded head, came to me second hand and well used but I worry that down the line that getting 70 off inserts perfectly placed in the Steelex might lead to the same problem.

Okay, mate, thanks for your help!

Be well,

-Forest Taber


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Well, I can't speak to how easy it is to get the inserts reset, since I'm still on the first side. I can't imagine it'd be that difficult though, based on the design. The inserts register against a little bar, and there's only one position they can go in. I wonder if your trouble is that your inserts are not machined well or not matching? The fellow before you may have thrown in some inserts that didn't quite match up… Who knows.

Yes, I purchased thru Amazon.


----------



## Taberian (May 25, 2020)

Good deal. Yeah, I think a few misfit cutters might be to blame now that you mention it. Lookit that, saving the world, one post at a time. Thanks, Pete!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Haha, idk about that. But glad to help where I can.


----------



## Autotom (Jul 14, 2020)

Greetings to all
A little late for post or question but thought I'd try.
Are the wheels on the ST1012 planer usable, as I'll be rolling in and out of storage position due to small shop.
I'm running a 2 blade 12 in. Royobi set on roller base with in/ out feed rollers. This will be a HUGE upgrade for us. Good info. On hear. I hope to post more in the future.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Yup! The wheels work quite well. As long as you don't have a dirt floor or a bunch of uneven surfaces. But most people have a wood or concrete floor. I roll mine around the shop all the time, since I deal with the same issue of space…
The wheels work better than the aftermarket wheel kits I've used on some of my other tools.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Well, I figured out the dust collection issue: See update in the review above.


----------

